# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Sild *subliminal Technique*

## Sythix

Hi all, I&#39;m back with a new technique for inducing Lucid Dreams. This one is simple. I&#39;ll call it -

SILD for *Subliminally Induced Lucid Dreams*


_You&#39;ll need the following:_ 

1) Windows Media Player or Logarithmic Spirals which can be downloaded here:
http://www.box.net/public/lp9p3a92l6
2) A Subliminal messaging program, there&#39;s a free one called BrainBullet which can be found here:  http://www.box.net/public/xib6rd3ir5 
Or you can choose Subliminal Blaster which can be found here: 
http://www.subliminalblaster.com/

3) The following song:  http://www.sonosync.com/mp3s/disc2track5.mp3 (right click and save-as)

_What To Do:_

1) Download and install Brain Bullet. Run Brain Bullet and put a check next to - Control Your Dreams At Night. This program will flash subliminal mesages which will be picked up by your subconscious mind. This technique could probably work alone with just this step but the following will help you induce a trance state so you can be more susceptible to the messages.

2a) Play the song on Windows Media Player and set the player to display the chemicalnova visualisation. *Try to use headphones to listen to the music*

2b) Install Logarithmic Spirals and play around with the settings to achieve a trance state. Description of program: Logarithmic spirals are graphical representation of the basic growth law of nature, tuning their main parameters and animating, this program provides a unique interactive geometrical experience so close to nature that you can see and feel it.

Image of Log Spirals:



In my experiences it has gotten me into trance states by staring at the center, try and see if it works for you&#33;

3) Position the Media Player window or Logarithmic Spirals program so that the subliminal messages will flash onto the middle of the visualisation. Set the player to play the song on continous repeat. (Repeat option can be found in the Play drop down menu)

4) Watch for about ten minutes a day, every day. *Recommended Time: Just after waking up in the morning. (You can couple this technique with the WBTB method or any other which requires you to get up early and go back to bed for more effectiveness.)* _It is much more effective in the morning just after waking up to go into a trance and be more susceptible to the subliminals though take note this differs from person to person so if you&#39;re one to wake up woozy and such then try this - read the rest of the thread for more info; thanks to SKA for this tip._ (After the third day, I start occasionally having vivid, lucid dreams which I had full control over. It may take less or more time for you, I dont know.)

*Note:* The song is played because it has a rate of 60 bpm, which is known to put you in a relaxed, almost trance-like state and more susceptible to the influence of the messages. The visualisation serves the same purpose.

*BrainBullet Settings:* The default settings are good but I recommend setting the messages to display every 1 second and the display time to be 10 milliseconds. Contrast should be 80%. If you run at high resolutions such as 1600x1200 or 1280x1024 then I suggest you bring the font size higher to around 22, 24, or 26. Also, change the color of the font to something which doesn&#39;t blend into the background of other applications. I use red.

Enjoy, I hope it works for all of you.

----------


## Sean999

What settings should we use for BrainBullet?

I hope this works, thanks!

----------


## SKA

yeah this is what I've been looking for. Subliminal messaging to deliberately influence your subconcious mind. 
I posted a topic about this in the ''Dream Control'' board. I was wondering if I could use this *Subliminal messaging* technique *to Incubate* certain ''things'' into my *dreams* so that later I may recognise them *as dreamsigns* and gain *lucidity.* Interresting. Right now I'm going to a friend to smoke a joint but I will defenitely try this out.

Sythix, perhaps we could develop this technique further. I play and record alot of music with guitar, synthesizer and vocals. I want to record some truely entrancing music and send it to someone who could add theta brainwaves and such to it. Perhaps if we have some musicians on the board: Be it percussion, sitar, Didgeridoo, piano or whatever. If there are then perhaps we could each seperately record something suitable for an entrancing ambient lucid dream aid MP3 we could use eachother's beats and melodies to create a good ambient entrancing song to become in deep state of relaxation and stay focus:To Generate a good mood for entering a dream lucidly with.

I'm interrested in ambient music that really brings you in a certain mood. A focussed and clearminded mood to be precise. Some music just DOES that with you; It totally relaxes you and takes the 100.000 thoughts that usually fly through your head away so you can remain mentally undisturbed and focussed. Now this Focussed and undistracted mood would be a perfect mood for trying WILD. And even if you fail: if the music keeps playing on repeat you'll start hearing it in your dream when your in your last REMphase and you sleep lighter and are more sensible to external impulses ( The playing Lucid mantra music )

So I'm going to start a topic about this. I hope there are some musicians here on these boards.

----------


## Sythix

Hi Sean999, 
I updated my post with recommended BrainBullet settings.

Hi SKA,
I believe you can influence your subconscious mind subliminally to incubate dream signs into your dreams. You'll have to edit the programs lucid dreaming presets with the correct affirmations, or make a new preset all together. Say you want your dreamsigns to be birds, maybe something like "I will dream about birds" and then "I become lucid when I see birds" will do, play around with that and let us know! Also very interested in developing this technique further. I'm not a musician myself, so I can't help you there. It'll be nice if you can link to this post in your topic! Thanks   ::D:

----------


## Raylin

Alright, I&#39;ve been trying this for a couple of days. I haven&#39;t used your exact suggestions though; I&#39;ve just had it running all the time I&#39;ve been on the PC, but not spending time solely focusing on the messages.

So far I&#39;m not sure whether it&#39;s working for me or not. I seem to have slightly increased dream recall, and some interesting things have been hapenning in these dreams, but no lucids yet. I&#39;ll keep going though.

----------


## FreshBrains

Sounds like a great idea. I&#39;ve done the technique you posted today, and I&#39;m going to keep brainbullet running.
I&#39;ll post any results.

----------


## Sythix

Hi Raylin,

When you have it running on your PC in the background I&#39;d advise you to have the &#39;Centered in active window&#39; checked for message display, to make sure you&#39;re receiving the subliminal messages when you&#39;re in focus of a program on your screen. Also to make sure your subconscious doesn&#39;t get used to seeing subliminals flashing in the center and start ignoring them, after about a half hour switch to &#39;Randomly in active window&#39;. Also keep a color font in which you can see on any type of windows so it wont blend into the background. It&#39;ll most likely take longer to achieve lucid dreams this way. GL

----------


## MisterBubbles

Am I supposed to be able to read the text?

It blends in with the back ground.

----------


## FreshBrains

That&#39;s why I set the color to red. That was it looks URGENT&#33; Plus, I don&#39;t think there are many programs that run in neon red. Otherwise they&#39;d get sued for making people&#39;s eyes bleed.

----------


## Marvo

Yeah, I am also gonna try this technique. I&#39;ll post my results in a week  :smiley:

----------


## Raylin

I&#39;ve set the text to red too. It shows up against more background, and doesn&#39;t blend in so easily.

----------


## Sythix

Red is perfect, that&#39;s what I use  :smiley:  . And you are NOT suppose to read the text consciously. The messages are exclusively for your subconscious mind to pick up&#33; It needs to be below the threshold of conscious perception for it to work; that is the definetion of &#39;subliminal&#39;.

----------


## FreshBrains

So, if I&#39;m aware that words are popping up, it won&#39;t work? Should I make then appear + disappear faster?

----------


## Sythix

Just try to ignore them, that&#39;s all. Keep it at the lowest display time which is 10 milliseconds. If you&#39;re aware of it, that&#39;s fine, but just don&#39;t try reading it.

----------


## DreamGuy88

My computer doesn&#39;t want to install the program after I download it. It doesn&#39;t know what to do with a .rar 

I have a great idea though. Use that with BWGEN on the Self Hypnosis preset and just let it got for a few minutes or while you&#39;re doing something else.

----------


## Sythix

Hi DreamGuy88,

You&#39;ll need WinRAR to be able to extract .rar files, you can get it for free here: http://www.download.com/WinRAR/3000-...-10530598.html

That&#39;s a great idea also&#33; You can enable &#39;Flash Full Screen&#39; in options on BWGEN and set BrainBullet settings to &#39;Centered in Active Window&#39; and trance yourself out with that Self Hypnosis preset. For a more passive trance, like you said you can just run BWGEN in the background with headphones on and BrainBullet on.  ::D:

----------


## SKA

I just downloaded and tested this programm to see if it is effective. Now I entered a list of Subliminal messages myself coming down to this: &#39;&#39;You will feel very heavy and relaxed&#39;&#39;
&#39;&#39;Your eyelids become very heavy&#39;&#39; &#39;&#39;You feel at significantly at peace and euphoric&#39;&#39; and &#39;&#39;the first sigarette I smoke will taste noticably sweet&#39;&#39; (in the Sugar sense of the word)

Now I have been into subliminal messaging for a longer time so I must admidt that I half expected it to indeed work. So the following effect may just have been placebo.
But I really felt significantly different: Relaxed body, relaxed clear mind, a really overwhelming trance-feeling...
Some people here think placebo effect is fake and therefor pathetic...but if it works it&#39;s real enough for me. 
In fact the most effective way of auto-suggestion is to fool yourself into believing that which credibility is rather debated and questionable. In this case subliminal messaging but it applies to alot of aspects in Lucid Dreaming...and many more outside Lucid Dreaming alone

----------


## Wacom

Hi there&#33;

This sounds like an interesting idea specially now that scientists say that subliminal messages actually may work after all. One thing I noticed though, Winrar is not freeware but a trail version. That means it stops working after 40 days. 7-zip is however a free tool (open source) that you can use to unrar .rar files. http://www.7-zip.org/

Anymore positive feedback from you who tried the Brainbullet program?

----------


## DyerMaker

I tried this technique last night and though I didn&#39;t LD(I haven&#39;t had one at all) it got me closer than I&#39;ve ever been.
I did it during WBTB, I woke up after 6 hrs stared at the visualizations on media player with the program running for about 10-15 with that track you recommended and then read through these forums with it popping up at random places on the screen. When I was going back to bed I attempted to WILD and I would occassionly see the words flash in my head but I actually fell asleep. 
During the dream though, I had moments of lucidity but I lacked any real dream control.

----------


## Mr.caramel

This sounds cool and it sounds like it helps but i think i know a thing or two about sublimenal messages. If its too complex the brain picks it up but its a to complex of a thing to do then it won&#39;t do ii.

Plus

Why does neon red make your eyes bleed?

For some strange reason i cant download it.

----------


## DreamGuy88

I&#39;ve had the BWGEN and the Brain Bullet thing going for about 10 minutes. Yesterday I had some good results after just using the BWGEN, so this could only make it better. 

My only question though, is how does your brain even know what the messages say if they&#39;re so fast that you don&#39;t even have time to read them?

----------


## Marc

Won&#39;t let me download   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

EDIT: Works now

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

Dammit. Virtual PC is SOOOOO slow. When I try and run the song plus visualization, the messages screw up. The won&#39;t go for a few seconds, then about 5 will pile up on each other, then they will dissapear, and then there won&#39;t be any messages for a while.
Thanks for nothing, microsoft.

----------


## RooJ

> how does your brain even know what the messages say if they&#39;re so fast that you don&#39;t even have time to read them?
> [/b]



You only conciously percieve a small amount of what your brain is processing at any time. Think of driving for example, you may be keeping an eye on your speed, watching for potential hazards at the side of the road, watching what other drivers are doing, listening to music, maybe having a conversation, changing gears and steering. You might find after driving 10 miles you cant remember the journey at all.
The point is you dont need to be conciously aware of something for it to enter your head and affect you. A study on subliminal messages i heard about recently did the following experiment:
Your memory works partly by associations, so If you were to hear a word such as &#39;seagul&#39; it may trigger off activity in your brain that remind you of things such as beaches, the sea, waves etc. By using these words in a controlled enviroment researchers could map out activity in a subjects brain when a particular word was said. They then later flashed the word subliminally (so quick it was impossible for the subject to conciously process) and found the same areas lit up in the brain. Basically even though the participant had no idea that they had been flashed the word, the brain still processed it and made the necessary responses. 

Not sure how true it is but i heard a drinks company used the same principle in one of their advertising campains, flashed pictures of a desert up while showing their new softdrink dripping with ice. The desert subliminals would trigger its associations, Memory/thoughts of thirst, heat etc, which makes the drink look even more refreshing. Apparently it boosted sales.. and from what i remember the advert was banned.

Hope this helps

Roo

----------


## Marvo

Coca Cola did that, actually  ::o: 

Okay, day 2, no big results. Had a great dream though  :smiley:

----------


## horsesims2000

Ok, I installed it and opened it. I set the settings and it closed itself. Now it will not open back up, could someone please tell me how to fix this problem? Thanks.

----------


## Rory

Hey, thanks for posting this up it seems like it could possibly be good, I&#39;m hoping this will work for me anyway  :smiley: 

I&#39;m just wondering if any of the people who have tried this has any positive feedback?

----------


## SKA

Hmm Maybe a little addition to this Technique.

I know that we are more susceptible to pick up these images when we are in a trance: When we are submerged in our Subconcious ( as experienced while thinking about a thought so much we kind of drift away from reality and what is happening around us; Dayly Trance )

I know for this reason the best time to meditate with autosuggestion and selfhypnosis is in the morning JUST after you awoke, since when you are just awake you are still a little &#39;&#39;woozie&#39;&#39;. This woozieness is you not Completely having returned from your Dreaming mind (Subconcious) yet.

Perhaps this technique works even better when done Early in the morning right after awakening, with some burning insence and those ambient tracks playing. It might get you in an EVEN deeper trance.

For those of us who do smoke some marijuana occasionally: This, in my experience, can lead to real trance like higher states ( provided you smoke Good Quality weed since Some weed just gets you very drowsy and tired and Less able to concentrate, while good weed makes my mind nice and clear yet very deeply trance-like sensation. Add it up to Being deep in thoughts and remaining deep in thoughts, Ambient Music, Insence and Early Morning use of BrainBullet and it might get you super-susceptible to the subliminal messages. I also found Tea calms me down...anything slighlty entrancing, whatever does that for you, could be added up
to induce a deep trance while running BrainBullet.

----------


## Sythix

Hey Ska,

Very true. In fact, after waking up every morning that&#39;s the time I usually start doing my daily inner voice affirmations to help me in other areas of my life since you are very susceptible during this time just as you said. I have gone deeper into trances around this time as well with certain audio files. For anyone trying this technique I highly recommend doing it in the morning just like SKA said. I&#39;ll have to try this out too, I haven&#39;t thought about it. Thanks for reminding me  ::D: 

Updated technique with this tip, thanks SKA

----------


## SKA

> Hey Ska,
> 
> Very true. In fact, after waking up every morning that&#39;s the time I usually start doing my daily inner voice affirmations to help me in other areas of my life since you are very susceptible during this time just as you said. I have gone deeper into trances around this time as well with certain audio files. For anyone trying this technique I highly recommend doing it in the morning just like SKA said. I&#39;ll have to try this out too, I haven&#39;t thought about it. Thanks for reminding me 
> [/b]



Yeah however this Differs from person to person. While One group of people seem to be very dreamy right after awakening, some people are very awake all of a sudden. I think this can be tampered with though by a Little Sleep Shortage.  So for those people who aren&#39;t completely spaced out as they wake up ( Like I am  ::content::  ) Try, for one night, Going to bed 2 hours later than Usual and Wake yourself up after 5 hours of sleep or so. You don&#39;t want to deprive too much sleep either as it would send you in a deep coma-like sleep and leave you awoken not having a clue of what you dreamt and being full awake. Doodlee around a bit to see what may work.

You want to awaken very slowly so that the dreaming sensation isn&#39;t gone before your mind awakens. Let your body lay at peace and don&#39;t open your eyes as you are awake. Just tell yourself you are awake in your mind when you are.  This Slow Transition from early morning REMsleep to waking state will defenitely help you stay in the Dreaming Mind longer.  This helps Improve Dream Recall drastically too BTW since you&#39;re not so far awoken from your dreams yet and are still in touch.

Actually I found that out this morning, and I&#39;m going to keep it up to mprove my DreamRecall.
Tomorrow Morning, I&#39;ll do it again and try to maintain and strengthen my &#39;&#39;dreamyness&#39;&#39; and  SkinTemperature shower (which I find very calming and entrancing...me and my Water Obsession   ::content::  ) Then I shall run BrainBullet with the Ambient Music, Incense, a very comfortable posture and the fattest marijuana joint I have ever smoked to increase the dream-trance state to a maximum.

However Marijuana also seems to cloud the overal recall so I&#39;ll have to take note of the effect smoking a joint will have on my Dreamyness/Dreamrecall. Usually I don&#39;t find it that a problem at all... We&#39;ll see.

----------


## Marvo

> Ok, I installed it and opened it. I set the settings and it closed itself. Now it will not open back up, could someone please tell me how to fix this problem? Thanks.
> [/b]




It&#39;s the orange/coin like thing in your process line.

----------


## l3xicon

I started to try this yesturday, but only got in 10 minutes of it, because I had to turn of the computer. I&#39;ve been running it since I woke up. I did one thing to it: I added the message &#39;Am I dreaming?&#39; to it. Hope it helps a little, because I often forget to ask myself that during the day. I put it to 10 milliseconds, but I found that I could read most of the message that way. For me, it&#39;s probaly better on 20.

Also, I put it &#39;centered in active window&#39;. But I don&#39;t know how much this works, because I never look RIGHT in the middle of the screen. I usualy read something in a random part.. but the random choice of Brain Bullet wouldn&#39;t be too effective. They should have made a &#39;where your mouse pointer is&#39; option.   ::chuckle::

----------


## Stiffy

You guys may want to double check it is on the dream setting because I have gone into the edit text thing while the dream is checked and it is running the criticism one... lol. So if that is happening just check the dream thing twice.

----------


## Sythix

> Also, I put it &#39;centered in active window&#39;. But I don&#39;t know how much this works, because I never look RIGHT in the middle of the screen. I usualy read something in a random part.. but the random choice of Brain Bullet wouldn&#39;t be too effective. They should have made a &#39;where your mouse pointer is&#39; option.  
> [/b]



Hey Holland, 

That&#39;s no problem as long as the subliminals flash within eye sight they should work. That would&#39;ve been a better option, I agree.   :smiley:

----------


## tehownerer

Thanks man, ill have to try it out  ::D: 



edit: wow that song and visualization makes me feel like im about to fall asleep.
 ::D:  nice pic for a mp3


edit2: Nice, also, I suggest to people to not read the Messages in the list.  Just let them play on the screen.  if you already KNOW what the messages say, they will usually have a damper effect on you.... as if you dont know what they say : better

----------


## SKA

POSSIBLE positive effect of Subliminal Messaging by BrainBullet. I have no 100% proof that it was the cause but 2 nights in a row after using Brainbullet I had VERY LOW lucidity which I lost very quickly again. But I DID experience Lucidity, which I haven&#39;t for a REALLY long time.
In both dreams I found myself spontaniously and automatically, without really thinking about it, doing RC&#39;s spontaniously and watching hem fail; proving I am dreaming.( In BrainBullet I made up a Lucid Dreaming Message sheet. Some of the Messages were: &#39;&#39;Check your Reality&#33;&#39;&#39;,  &#39;&#39;Do an RC&#33;&#39;&#39;and &#39;&#39;Am I dreaming?&#39;&#39; ) If only for a split second it seems a radical improvement in dreamrecall and lucidity overall. 

Here you can read a short DreamJournal entry of those last two dreams I had after using BrainBullet.








> Also, I put it &#39;centered in active window&#39;. 
> [/b]



Try putting it on &#39;&#39;randomly through the screen&#39;&#39; so you won&#39;t know where it&#39;ll pop up. Just let it pop up and don&#39;t pay much attention to it and do something else in the meanwhile.


*One more Interresting Note on Subliminal Messaging:* 
I read somewhere here that *Symbols*  are also suitable for subliminal messaging  such as the desert image being flashed in a Coca Cola Commercial. Since Our mind *associates*  symbols with other things: Desert - Thirst, Seagull - Beach, Bird - Flight..etc

Now last night I was walking home. Now I have Dreadlocks. And I passed a car in which one guy sat and on the other side a father and son stood outside  talking. The boy looked at me as I passed them by and then when I passed them I hear him say &#39;&#39;Dad let&#39;s gt in the car and listen some reggae&#39;&#39;

Then it hit me> *Dreadlocks*  is something the mind will usually quickly associate with *Reggae* .
So in this Case it might have been so that the boy seeing my Dreadlocks Subconciously fed the Desire to Listen to Reggae since Dreadlocks are always associated with rastafari and reggae N stuff.

I found that very interresting. Maybe I could use such &#39;&#39;symbols&#39;&#39; myself.

----------


## mountain

wow this is really cool... but why do i suddenly want to buy a new pair of nikes?

----------


## Rory

I&#39;ve been trying this for 2 days and it hasn&#39;t worked yet, but I will not stop, I&#39;ll keep trying for maybe another week.

Has anyone had any success after trying this?

----------


## l3xicon

> I&#39;ve been trying this for 2 days and it hasn&#39;t worked yet, but I will not stop, I&#39;ll keep trying for maybe another week.
> 
> Has anyone had any success after trying this?
> [/b]



Since I&#39;ve been using it, I&#39;ve had a couple of prelucid dreams where I have noticed something is wrong, but I just can&#39;t get a grip that &#39;I&#39;m dreaming&#33;&#39;. That, for me, is a fairly big step considering that I&#39;ve started trying to get a lucid dream a month ago and I have not had a strong/long lucid dream yet. It&#39;s not bothering me, so I&#39;m going to continue to use it (if it&#39;s actualy helping me or I just _think_ it&#39;s helping me xD). I&#39;ve been running it all the time, so I forget it&#39;s there.

Good luck.   ::content::

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

^^^Yeah me too I hate it when that happens. A while ago, I had a dream where my sensei (karate teacher...) was the manager of a Wendy&#39;s. I said to myself, "Something is wierd." but I figured it was normal and went on with the ooooooddddddddddddd dream.

----------


## SKA

> Since I&#39;ve been using it, I&#39;ve had a couple of prelucid dreams where I have noticed something is wrong, but I just can&#39;t get a grip that &#39;I&#39;m dreaming&#33;&#39;. That, for me, is a fairly big step considering that I&#39;ve started trying to get a lucid dream a month ago and I have not had a strong/long lucid dream yet. It&#39;s not bothering me, so I&#39;m going to continue to use it (if it&#39;s actualy helping me or I just _think_ it&#39;s helping me xD). I&#39;ve been running it all the time, so I forget it&#39;s there.
> 
> Good luck.  
> [/b]



 yeah man me 2. Actually one JUST non Lucid Dream was the result> I Did an RC, watched it fail, proving to me that I was dreaming, Barely realising I was dreaming and then getting sucked along the normal course of the dream again. But I don&#39;t see it as Frustrating at all: In fact I see it as though I made a shitload of improvement. and the SILD-technique may be co-responsible for it. I am no scientist doing research on this so I can&#39;t be a 100% sure.

----------


## Marc

Really REALLY weird...

The first day after using it while playing video games with friends online for about 3 hours... here are the results:

I had a dream, where I was fighting terrorists, where I thought, "Why is this happening? This wouldn&#39;t happen in real life&#33; It must be a dream&#33;" But, before I my mind could make anything out, something else happened, and it kept going like this on and on.

And near the end of the dream, one of the terrorists ran up to me and said, "This is a dream idiot&#33; Become lucid&#33;"

I don&#39;t know HOW I missed that...

----------


## SKA

hmmz how interresting, People&#39;s dreams here generally seem to be somewhat affected by the SILD. I might try making the Subliminal Messages Shorter and more Obvious..Like &#39;&#39; REMEMBER YOUR DREAMS&#33;&#39;&#39;  and &#39;&#39; RECOGNISE THE DREAMSTATE&#33;&#39;&#39;

perhaps that&#39;d work better.  Now can anyone think of any SYMBOLS that our minds may associate with Dreaming?  Just like Seeing Dreadlocks and suddenly wanting to put on Reggae music.

If I could find such a symbol, which my mind automatically associates with Dreaming I would like to Incubate that ito my dreams so it might give me a clue of that I&#39;m dreaming.

----------


## danbarber

I started using a subliminal messaging program about a week ago.

So far, it has improved recall and vividness, but it hasn&#39;t given lucidity yet.

Also, I&#39;ve been able to alter the themes of my non lucids by making my own messages.

It could just be the placebo effect, but even if it is, it&#39;s doing the job.

----------


## dazed and confused

I am going to give this a shot.  The mp3 is really cool.  It makes me zone out, sort of like stairing into space or before a wild.  Thanks for the links.  ::wink::

----------


## GiraffeToothbrush

I have found that since I started using this that I can&#39;t stay awake once I notice that I&#39;m dreaming, and I always forget the dream.

----------


## uswin

Just like the others, It seem that my dream recall vividness is greatly increased...very increased, and also i add the script "I Will fall asleep easily" because i had a little bit of sleep disorder, and hey it worked, i really sleep so easily yesterday, and I think we must try to to believe and try to accept the suggestion that given, in order for program to work well.  In my country, we had a reality tv show about hypnosism and wheter it&#39;s real or fake, everyone under hypnosism will do everything that is suggested by the hypnosizer, such as be a chicken, be an elvis presley only when you heard a certain song, or even remember the position of all the book in book store and re-arranged them in right order, just imagine how many books in one shelf of a bookstore(about 200 book). I will try this program everyday and hey i got sinuses maybe i can get rid of it &#33;  ::content::   hmmm... can&#39;t wait for my first Lucid (it&#39;s been a week without no lucid result).  OH yeah i found a great visualization in winamp(avs) and it called "Tag - Trance level" i feel so trance when I use winamp and listen to the mp3 and activate the brain bullet.....

----------


## Marvo

I&#39;ve been using this thing for 4 days, and I had a lucid dream this night. You can read my dream in my dreamjournal very soon. Link will be here soon.

----------


## docKnubis

IMO 
be very carefull with subliminal messages they can be harmful at times.
just voiceing my concern

----------


## l3xicon

> I&#39;ve been using this thing for 4 days, and I had a lucid dream this night. You can read my dream in my dreamjournal very soon. Link will be here soon.
> [/b]



 ::content::  Good for you, Marvo&#33;  Over the past few days, Brain Bullet has not given me a lucid dream yet, but as I said before, it seems to be helping me a good deal. My dreams also seem to be alittle more vivid. Last night was the first time I&#39;ve EVER tasted something in my dream. Two nights ago was the first time I&#39;ve felt touch. One night I was dreaming about swinging around on ropes and I felt happy and was having fun in the dream (I don&#39;t know why *I* would dream of that. I&#39;m not that *wild*..  :tongue2: ). Even when I woke up, I was still happy. I don&#39;t think I&#39;ve felt that before, or at least in a while. Alot of my dreams are stressful and about _want_. Wether this is a sign of getting closer to lucid dreaming or not, my dreams seem more enjoyable when I can touch, taste, and have fun&#33;





> IMO 
> be very carefull with subliminal messages they can be harmful at times.
> just voiceing my concern[/b]



Harmful? That&#39;s not good. Please explain how they can be. I don&#39;t want to ruin my mind [more].

----------


## SKA

true...it indeed IS messing around with the Mind in an inatural way. F*ck knows what else you might be doing to yourself.

But I just happen to be more curious than reluctant ...In everything in Life. I take leaps and chances. because I want to find stuff out.


Wouldn&#39;t there be a Subliminal Messaging program or addition to BrainBullet that Flashes you SYMBOLS instead of Words? Symbols are more instantly picked up and take almost no time to be processed and associated with other things.

Say if I want Love on my Mind Flashing a Heart? or something else associating to it might do the trick better than flashing Words?

----------


## horsesims2000

I&#39;ve been using this for about 3 days and I had my second Lucid last night. It was a DILD. This long white thing was about to kill me, then it froze and I thought to myself, hey, I&#39;m in a dream. I was going to kill it, but I didn&#39;t have that much control. Then for some reason I closed my eyes in the dream and woke up. I think it was because my sister was there telling me I need to get up, lol. But it was a cool feeling. It wasn&#39;t very vivid. Everything was black and all I could see was the big white thing.

----------


## Marvo

> I&#39;ve been using this for about 3 days and I had my second Lucid last night. It was a DILD. This long white thing was about to kill me, then it froze and I thought to myself, hey, I&#39;m in a dream. I was going to kill it, but I didn&#39;t have that much control. Then for some reason I closed my eyes in the dream and woke up. I think it was because my sister was there telling me I need to get up, lol. But it was a cool feeling. It wasn&#39;t very vivid. Everything was black and all I could see was the big white thing.
> [/b]



It was pretty much the same as me. I just realized it. I did the reality checks like 1 minute after I&#39;ve been lucid. It&#39;s a bit funny. I&#39;ve a few of the messages in the brain bullet program, and they say "You will realize you are dreaming". I don&#39;t think reality check is mentioned anywhere. I support doing a reality check anwyay though, since it would increase lucidty  :smiley: 

Here&#39;s my dream by the way
http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/inde...howtopic=35816

----------


## dazed and confused

> true...it indeed IS messing around with the Mind in an inatural way. F*ck knows what else you might be doing to yourself.
> 
> But I just happen to be more curious than reluctant ...In everything in Life. I take leaps and chances. because I want to find stuff out.
> [/b]



Someone thinks alot like I do.  Only I tend to take a good long hard look at where I am going to be leaping. (Sometimes literally, dropoffs and jumps on a mtn. bike anyone?)  ::wink::  

I watched the messages the whole time I have been at my computer, both yesterday and today.  I did not have an LD, in fact I did not remember my dream at all.  I am going to give this two weeks to work.  Something for the research team prehaps?

----------


## Stiffy

5th day of it consistently running and no results.

----------


## l3xicon

I changed computers, and brain bullet isn&#39;t on the computer I&#39;m on now. Therefore I have not been seeing the messages for about two days. But behold- I had a short lucid dream last night. I don&#39;t know if this is because of Brain Bullet, turning Brain Bullet off, or by chance that I turned Brain Bullet off for two days and had a short Lucid Dream. Whatever the reason, and though this was a short dream, it&#39;s the farthest I&#39;ve gotten since I first got into lucid dreaming.

----------


## DyerMaker

Ive been running brainbullet constantly for a little over a week.  No improvements noticed...

----------


## zoo york is cool

I will try this for sure&#33;

----------


## SKA

I&#39;ve started becomming more aware of my Own Thought Process. The Random thoughts then.

When I suddenly find myself thinking about something I try and trace back how my Mind linked all the way to the current thought and what it was that sparked the initial thought in the first place. I find this very effective.

I&#39;ve noticed how Subliminal Messages are all around us and we are mostly unaware of it.

This in particulair I found out: I smoke tobacco. And lately whenever I suddenly thought: &#39;&#39;Let&#39;s roll a cigarette&#39;&#39; I tried to trace back how my Mind suddenly came on that thought: I noticed that I was staring while thinking. and while I was staring, and not really conciously looking, there was a pack of tobacco in my line of sight: that triggered the thought. Even when I looked around the room and suddenly felt the urge to smoke I looked back and found out that while I looked around my eye caught a short glimpse of tobacco or sopmething tobacco related.


Try tracing back the roots of these (seemingly) Spontanious thoughts and you&#39;ll often find that they were initiated by Subliminal Visual or Auditory sensory impulses.

That&#39;s why even a commercial explaining the lethal hazards of smoking can initiate the urge to roll a cigarette: Tobacco>>smoking.

Try and understand how your own thought process moves from 1 to the other and starts somewhere where you have seen or heard something without being fully aware of it.


Quite a miracle to find out how often and commonly we are Subliminally influenced by the tiniest Visual or Auditory impulses in what we think in our Minds...and eventually in how we act too.


Now I&#39;m gonna try and hide Symbols that Remind me of Lucid Dreaming all around my house so that I will undoubtedly encounter them in the corner of my field of sight. Once I&#39;m used to them being there I will take no CONCIOUS note of them anymore but IF my theory written above is correct, then I should find myself thinking about Lucid Dreaming many times &#39;&#39;all of a sudden&#39;&#39; during the day..and hopefully, also during the night in my Dreams.

This would be a small experiment. I would love to hear some people who want to do the same experiment with me.
In my case I shall Hide symbols of an Eye al around my house, since an Eye reminds me of Conciousness and awareness (open your eyes&#33; you get the idea) Now that symbol may be different to each individual. Anyone with me on this small experiment?

----------


## Sythix

Ska, that sounds really interesting. I think I&#39;ll give it a go and see what happens, thanks.

----------


## FreeOne

i would love to try this...but i dont know if i trust the program does anyone know exactly what the messages are if i knew what they were i would be more open to try

thx

----------


## Sythix

Hi freefire, 

When you download the program and run it for the first time you can scroll down to any preset and highlight it and click edit to see what it&#39;ll say. Here&#39;s a copy and paste of all the suggestions from the &#39;Control your dreams at night&#39; preset:

I am aware of the un-ordinary
I am aware when I begin to dream
I am aware when I dream
I am in control while I dream
I am invincible when dreaming
I am omnipotent in dreams
I am safe in my dreams
I am strong in my dreams
I am the hero in my dreams
I am the most powerful in my dreams
I am what I want to be in my dreams
I ask myself if I am in a dream
I can awake when I want to
I can do anything I want in my dreams
I can dream when I want to
I can stop my dreams
I choose when to end my dreams
I control my dreams
I control the length of my dreams
I improve dream recollection daily
I know everything in my dreams
I know when I dream
I question my dreams consciously
I recognize dreams when I have them
I remember all dreams completely
I remember all of my dreams always
I remember what I dream
I rule my dreams
I test reality frequently
I use imagination in my dreams
I wake when I want
My dreams are clear
My dreams are limitless
My dreams are pleasant
My dreams are vivid
My dreams satisfy me
My lucid dreams are great


Don&#39;t be afraid  :smiley:

----------


## FreeOne

thx alot&#33; ill try it now&#33; i just dont wanted to make sure i was safe... u can never be to careful

----------


## Sythix

Hey no problem, always good to be safe&#33;  :wink2:  Goodluck with the technique.

----------


## tiddlywink101

Great software&#33; Increased dream recall after only one day

----------


## Zacco

Is it as effective to use many different sets at once as using one set at a time?

Will too many suggestions at a time &#39;overwork&#39; the subconscious?

----------


## Sythix

Your subconscious mind could never be too overworked... It&#39;s always working.... always taking in information everywhere you look, etc. I think its alright and just as effective if you use multiple sets, check the Brain Bullet Help log by click help on brainbullet and you can read more about this on there.

----------


## Jess

If you want to just play that mp3 through Brain Bullet, without media player, then download CDex and you can convert it to .wav so it works with BB.

----------


## SKA

> i would love to try this...but i dont know if i trust the program does anyone know exactly what the messages are if i knew what they were i would be more open to try
> 
> thx
> [/b]



Exactly my thoughts.

Maybe BrainBullet was Sponsored by Coca Cola and Secretly Flashes &#39;&#39;Drink COLA&#33;&#39;&#39; too  :wink2: 
Nah I&#39;m not using it anymore. I&#39;m going with the Subliminal Symbol-technique I made up Myself: Hide symbols all around the house. a Symbol that reminds you of Lucid Dreaming and associate it with doing an RC immediately. After a while you won&#39;t conciously take note of these symbols anymore, yet your subconcious Mind picks it up: Just like a pack of Cigarettes lying around in the corner of your Field of vision and you suddenly thinking &#39;&#39;hey let&#39;s light another one&#39;&#39; without actually having been aware that you saw the pack of Cigarettes at all and that it was what initiated the thought.

Much safer and much more effective yet the same subliminal technique I say.

----------


## l3xicon

Looks like I found this topic too late, the download for Brain Bullet is down   ::blue:: 




 ::bump::

----------


## Casualtie

same here. i read the first post and was all excited, but when i went to download it. it wasn&#39;t there. anyway someone could give me a different way to get it. maybe limewire?

----------


## l3xicon

I didn&#39;t even think of that, that&#39;s a great idea&#33;

I got all excited too, lol. We will find a way&#33;   ::dancingcow::

----------


## Casualtie

let me know if you figure out a way. i&#39;ll do the same  ::content::

----------


## l3xicon

Will do, 
I was trying  ::aphiusiscrazy::  on my sister&#39;s comp but it was taking too long so she got mad.
When I found Brain Bullet 1.1   ::aphiusiscrazy::  said it might be a virus and AVG said it was&#33;   :Eek:  

Installing now so I can search on my own comp

----------


## l3xicon

All the Brain Bullets on   ::aphiusiscrazy::  are corrupted, cannot run the .exe files.

 :Sad:

----------


## Sythix

Hi guys, I decided to re-upload it to Box.net

You can download Brain Bullet v1.1 (Virus-Free) here:

http://www.box.net/public/xib6rd3ir5

 :smiley:

----------


## l3xicon

You&#39;re the best&#33;

Thank you&#33; 

 ::bowdown::

----------


## Sythix

You&#39;re welcome, I also updated the first post with another subliminal program which works great too.
http://www.subliminalblaster.com/      It contains a lucid dreaming preset as well.

----------


## Casualtie

thank you  ::content:: 

i downloaded it and i don&#39;t seem to have a program that can run it. what should i download so i can watch it?

----------


## Sythix

To open the .rar file you&#39;ll need to get one of the following programs:

WINRAR (Shareware): http://www.rarlab.com/download.htm
WINZIP (Shareware): http://www.winzip.com/
7-Zip (Freeware): http://www.7-zip.org/

Once you open it you&#39;ll find the setup file for Brain Bullet and just insall it and run it and follow all the other instructions on the first post.

----------


## Casualtie

wait am i going to need all three of those, or just one? i figured i could just download winrar.

----------


## Sythix

Just get one of them, sure you can get winrar - but 7-Zip is free and Winzip is an alternative... Just get any one of them that you like  ::D:

----------


## Volcon

Im having troubles downloading the song. i click on the link then right click on the page that comes up. but the only two opions are save as source, and save as quicktime movie. what do i do?

----------


## Sythix

Don&#39;t go to the website, just right-click on the same link thats on the first post which is: http://www.sonosync.com/mp3s/disc2track5.mp3  < and click Save As

----------


## Volcon

Oh woops, sorry im clueless alot of times when it comes to complex computer things. thanks again.

----------


## Sythix

No problem buddy  :smiley:

----------


## Volcon

This looks sweet but im just afraid of side effects. if i added a message like "i will become lucid if i see a duck" and i used the subliminal way for a while but then wanted to stop useing a duck for it would there be any way to reverse the effect?

----------


## Sythix

I don&#39;t really know why you would want to reverse the effect of becoming lucid?

----------


## PaintaBadger

it blinks too fast for me to read the text,am i supposed to read the text?i have brainbullet set to display every 1second for 10milliseconds

----------


## Sythix

You&#39;re not suppose to read the text, that&#39;s why it&#39;s called Subliminal Messaging. The messages are intended to be picked up by your subconscious mind, not your conscious mind. You should completely ignore the fact that they&#39;re even there and just focus on the visualization or whatever you&#39;re doing.

----------


## Casualtie

just some feedback: i&#39;d like to say that i tried this yesterday and it worked very good. yesterday i had two dreams for the first time on a school night. pretty cool. unfortunately i didn&#39;t write either down because i was too tired, but w/e. (i only wake up twice)

----------


## Primus7

Looks like something liable that is not gonna tell me to commit suicide or become the next anti christ, i will give it a shot i suppose.

----------


## Volcon

I have another question. im going to start using this program, but i was wondering. do you have to use the song and the windows media player back round or could you...read this forum while haveing the program running and still get results?

----------


## Casualtie

volcon, i didn&#39;t play the song but more than one time while the program was not running. i was going to put it on loop, but i decided to listen to my music instead (not LDing stuff).

also, i read this forum, watched videos, and played counterstrike and still got results. i would say just so long as its running and you can see it and you are paying attention to the screen (not the messages) i would say yes. it will work.

give it a try  ::content::

----------


## Sythix

> I have another question. im going to start using this program, but i was wondering. do you have to use the song and the windows media player back round or could you...read this forum while haveing the program running and still get results?
> [/b]




Hi,

You can use the program without using the song and media player visualization at all, thats what it was intended for initially. Just firing subliminal messages constantly as you&#39;re doing other things on the computer. But the technique I gave with the song and visualization is to maximize the chances of the subliminal messages reaching your subconscious mind more effectively - because both things put you into a trance state where you are more susceptible to those messages. So using the technique you can achieve faster results. Using the progam solely and you&#39;ll also recieve results as Casualtie did.

----------


## Casualtie

i decided to see how much this thing will really help me. i downloaded the song and have it playing on loop and i now have *both* the programs running at the same time. i&#39;m gunna stay like this, just browsing DV for like 30 mins. see if it helps at all.

----------


## Volcon

Ok sweet, im gona go start up the program now. hope this helps me, and thanks for the respond both of you.

----------


## Lyzek

This sounds like a pretty cool technique to use. I&#39;ll give it a try, and see how it goes.

----------


## Casualtie

this is a great technique. it&#39;s my third day on it and so far i&#39;d had nicely improved results on my dream recall. i don&#39;t want to over use it though, for fear that it might lose effect.

----------


## l3xicon

I&#39;ve ran brain bullet for 2 days (I think) while I surf on these forums and nothing changed.

I&#39;m about to do a 5 min session (Maybe more,  but my parents and sister might think I&#39;m a lil weird  if they see me "meditating" with subliminal messages  ::|:   )

I will post my results tomorrow if I can.

----------


## Lyzek

Okay, I tried using the subliminal messages while listening to the song and watching the visualizations for about 3-5 minutes. Not much has happened yet. I think I might need to do this for a longer period of time. Do I have to do it exactly before I go to bed? And when I do go to bed, can I listen to the song while I sleep, too?

----------


## ZenVortex

QUESTION:  As far as I understand subliminals , the theory is that the messages bypass the conscious mind and go directly into the subconscious mind. The theory is based on the premise that the conscious mind will resist the desired change and must be bypassed. BUT WHAT IF THE CONSCIOUS MIND WANTS THE CHANGE? Then it won&#39;t resist the messages and there is no point in bypassing it using subliminals.

----------


## Sythix

> QUESTION:  As far as I understand subliminals , the theory is that the messages bypass the conscious mind and go directly into the subconscious mind. The theory is based on the premise that the conscious mind will resist the desired change and must be bypassed. BUT WHAT IF THE CONSCIOUS MIND WANTS THE CHANGE? Then it won&#39;t resist the messages and there is no point in bypassing it using subliminals.
> [/b]




Hi ZenVortex,

That&#39;s not what subliminals are really about. Your conscious mind can want the change, it can want lots of things but that doesn&#39;t mean the subconscious will act on it and bring that change about to you just because you want it. The subconscious mind is the part of your mind that holds its core beliefs, and "processes" information from the outside world automatically. The purpose of subliminals is enabling the instructions to be sent directly to your subconscious mind, for your subconscious to act upon them - without any conscious awareness. The result is the ability to reshape your mind, your abilities, your beliefs, etc. Without the need to consciously practice them... The reason many people think subliminals does not work is because you&#39;re basically fighting against old beliefs and habits that have been kept in your subconscious mind your whole life, things like "I dont believe in becoming aware in a dream" or... "I dont think I can do this...or that..." and your mind is very fickle in bringing these contradictions to replace your old beliefs and etc.





> Okay, I tried using the subliminal messages while listening to the song and watching the visualizations for about 3-5 minutes. Not much has happened yet. I think I might need to do this for a longer period of time. Do I have to do it exactly before I go to bed? And when I do go to bed, can I listen to the song while I sleep, too?
> [/b]



Hey Lyzek,

You don&#39;t have to do it exactly before bed but it&#39;s recommended, and the amount of time doing it doesn&#39;t really matter but I&#39;d say a good 10 minutes of it is good enough programming for you subconscious. That&#39;s a pretty good idea about going to sleep with the music playing, you might hear it in a dream like those other lucid dreaming tracks (LucidRemix) and think..."hmm...i know this....subliminals.....am I dreaming?" and become lucid. Try it out  :smiley:

----------


## Lyzek

I tried listening to the sound track while sleeping. I put it in my PSP so I could listen to it during the night. Unfortunatly, the PSP has a battery life of only 2 hours, so I didn&#39;t think it would last long enough for me to go REM. I didn&#39;t get any LDs yet, but was able to remember 5 dreams. I&#39;ve also used the subliminal messaging program while using the procedure you described. I still haven&#39;t gotten any LDs yet. Are you sure this method will work? It hasn&#39;t worked for me yet. I&#39;m even using the program as I type.

----------


## Sythix

> I tried listening to the sound track while sleeping. I put it in my PSP so I could listen to it during the night. Unfortunatly, the PSP has a battery life of only 2 hours, so I didn&#39;t think it would last long enough for me to go REM. I didn&#39;t get any LDs yet, but was able to remember 5 dreams. I&#39;ve also used the subliminal messaging program while using the procedure you described. I still haven&#39;t gotten any LDs yet. Are you sure this method will work? It hasn&#39;t worked for me yet. I&#39;m even using the program as I type.
> [/b]



Hi, 

No I&#39;m not sure this method will work for everyone. Everyone is different, so it may have little to no effect on you while to another it may have amazing effects. But don&#39;t be discouraged&#33; Don&#39;t limit yourself as to what you can and cannot do, that&#39;ll just create barriers in your subconscious mind which are very hard to break down. I use this technique and it takes 3 days for me to see results, so keep trying and don&#39;t be discouraged, keep a positive mind and believe that it&#39;s working for you. Even if it isn&#39;t just believe...you might be surprised to find yourself lucid tonight or the night after.

----------


## Lyzek

You&#39;re right. If I expect it to be working, it may in fact work. Heck, it improved my Dream Recall. If it did that, I think it could help me get some more LDs. I&#39;ll keep trying this and see what I get.

----------


## The Dreamer Soul

Yeah so I have been trying this for a few days now, and I like it. Last night I finally had some results. Unfortunately, I wasn&#39;t really completely lucid, it was like I was really even just half in control of myself.

The dream was following a sort of, storyline, because I had to help somebody. I probably would have, if lucid, screwed this over and gone to do something else. Like bargain with my subconscious about having more lucids... but anyway. So from what I remember, I probably would have done most of the things I did had I actually wanted to stick with that scenario, if I was lucid. So I was a bit in control. And from what I remember, since you told us to read the affirmation&#39;s sentences that will pop up Sythix, there was one that said "I am omnipotent in my dreams" I think I got stuck with this, except not really as lucid as I should have been. I was walking around with friends and I&#39;d just do random stuff since I was all powerful. I would stop time for one, so he was frozen, and a few other  things to the same guy, heh, but I can&#39;t remember.

And plus this was the closest I have gotten to a lucid dream since my second one which was like... in the beginning of summer : / I guess the whole fact that I could stay up now ruined my sleeping in summer and ruined my dreams  :tongue2:  But at least I&#39;m close to getting the bit I had of lucid dreaming back now.

So the only flaw I can see if this works is that the words that _do_ get into your subconscious, might just be telling you about dream control and not lucidity. So you could wake up from a dream, and you just did all these crazy things because you had practically full dream control, but you weren&#39;t lucid&#33; XD

----------


## l3xicon

> I&#39;ve ran brain bullet for 2 days (I think) while I surf on these forums and nothing changed.
> 
> I&#39;m about to do a 5 min session (Maybe more,  but my parents and sister might think I&#39;m a lil weird  if they see me "meditating" with subliminal messages   )
> 
> I will post my results tomorrow if I can.
> [/b]




I think most definatly you have to use it more than the 5 min I did. I think I will try it longer but using some of my favorite songs. 

 ::tunes::

----------


## Lars

It may just be my shit computer, but when it flashes, it just shows a section of my background really fast?

----------


## The Dreamer Soul

Just thought I&#39;d mention some things I didn&#39;t earlier... which probably were relevant... but I wasn&#39;t thinking at all... o.0 Anyways, I was cold so I grabbed a blanket and laid on the couch next to my computer watching TV, and whenever I felt really sleepy I was telling myself to try and stay awake even though I didn&#39;t wanna get of my warm blanket heh. I wanted to get up and use brainbullet for a bit, because I don&#39;t think I had that day... but then I woke up at like 5 am, and I was like "crap, fell asleep... I don&#39;t feel like doing brainbullet now", turned off my computer, and went up... but now, even though I was very sleepy, and the last thoughts I can remember thinking (though there may have been more) were about lucid dreaming. I was hoping for a lucid dream. I guess that&#39;s about it.

Edit (10/9/06): Happened again last night. No lucidity, but completely god-like powers. It was night and I was in a house, and I decided that I wanted it to be day time. Looked out one window, was on the wrong side and hte moon wasn&#39;t there, so went to the other side of the room. Looked out at the window at a normal real life moon, and _willed_ it to move faster. Suddenly it was gaining momentum, and I think at this point it just appeared to look much bigger and closer. MUCH. It was huge, but not like covering my complete view of the night. So anyway eventually it went down and the sun came up. I don&#39;t remember the dream all that well since I wasn&#39;t lucid, but I&#39;m pretty sure I went out of the house with friends and it was dark again and I didn&#39;t really care nor remember... XD

----------


## Sythix

> Yeah so I have been trying this for a few days now, and I like it. Last night I finally had some results. Unfortunately, I wasn&#39;t really completely lucid, it was like I was really even just half in control of myself.
> 
> The dream was following a sort of, storyline, because I had to help somebody. I probably would have, if lucid, screwed this over and gone to do something else. Like bargain with my subconscious about having more lucids... but anyway. So from what I remember, I probably would have done most of the things I did had I actually wanted to stick with that scenario, if I was lucid. So I was a bit in control. And from what I remember, since you told us to read the affirmation&#39;s sentences that will pop up Sythix, there was one that said "I am omnipotent in my dreams" I think I got stuck with this, except not really as lucid as I should have been. I was walking around with friends and I&#39;d just do random stuff since I was all powerful. I would stop time for one, so he was frozen, and a few other  things to the same guy, heh, but I can&#39;t remember.
> 
> And plus this was the closest I have gotten to a lucid dream since my second one which was like... in the beginning of summer : / I guess the whole fact that I could stay up now ruined my sleeping in summer and ruined my dreams  But at least I&#39;m close to getting the bit I had of lucid dreaming back now.
> 
> So the only flaw I can see if this works is that the words that _do_ get into your subconscious, might just be telling you about dream control and not lucidity. So you could wake up from a dream, and you just did all these crazy things because you had practically full dream control, but you weren&#39;t lucid&#33; XD
> [/b]



Hey,

I really didn&#39;t say to pay any conscious attention to the subliminal messages but...lol if it&#39;s working for you that way by all means go ahead and continue&#33;  ::D:  The sublimal messages on the preset for Brain Bullet do have messages pertaining to achieving awareness within a dream, including ones about controlling. You can always edit the preset and add your own messages. Just make sure to keep them SHORT and POSITIVE. You may also try to use a different perspective instead of "I" use "You" - whichever works best for YOU. 






> It may just be my shit computer, but when it flashes, it just shows a section of my background really fast?
> [/b]



Don&#39;t worry about that, lol. It happens on my computer too but it goes away as soon as you focus on a window other than the desktop or if you click on the desktop it&#39;ll go away too.





> Just thought I&#39;d mention some things I didn&#39;t earlier... which probably were relevant... but I wasn&#39;t thinking at all... o.0 Anyways, I was cold so I grabbed a blanket and laid on the couch next to my computer watching TV, and whenever I felt really sleepy I was telling myself to try and stay awake even though I didn&#39;t wanna get of my warm blanket heh. I wanted to get up and use brainbullet for a bit, because I don&#39;t think I had that day... but then I woke up at like 5 am, and I was like "crap, fell asleep... I don&#39;t feel like doing brainbullet now", turned off my computer, and went up... but now, even though I was very sleepy, and the last thoughts I can remember thinking (though there may have been more) were about lucid dreaming. I was hoping for a lucid dream. I guess that&#39;s about it.
> 
> Edit (10/9/06): Happened again last night. No lucidity, but completely god-like powers. It was night and I was in a house, and I decided that I wanted it to be day time. Looked out one window, was on the wrong side and hte moon wasn&#39;t there, so went to the other side of the room. Looked out at the window at a normal real life moon, and _willed_ it to move faster. Suddenly it was gaining momentum, and I think at this point it just appeared to look much bigger and closer. MUCH. It was huge, but not like covering my complete view of the night. So anyway eventually it went down and the sun came up. I don&#39;t remember the dream all that well since I wasn&#39;t lucid, but I&#39;m pretty sure I went out of the house with friends and it was dark again and I didn&#39;t really care nor remember... XD
> [/b]



Interesting how your subconscious is just picking up the messages about dream control rather than dream awareness and lucidity. Maybe you should try to edit out the ones about dream control and just keep in the ones about attaining lucidity?

----------


## Sinar

Can anyone read some of these? I don&#39;t know if it&#39;s the speed reading lessons or what but if i concentrate, on the 10 milisecond setting i can read some of them.

Also, which do you guys guy? Concentrate on the words, or just trance out and let your eyes go out of focus?

----------


## Sythix

> Can anyone read some of these? I don&#39;t know if it&#39;s the speed reading lessons or what but if i concentrate, on the 10 milisecond setting i can read some of them.
> 
> Also, which do you guys guy? Concentrate on the words, or just trance out and let your eyes go out of focus?
> [/b]



Yeah, I can read them if I concetrate on them, it&#39;s pretty easy. But that&#39;s not the purpose of subliminal messaging. You should try trancing out and letting your eyes focus on a visualization on the screen or something else that will distract you from reading the messages - that way the subliminals will be picked up by your subconscious mind. You can also try concetrating on the words as The Dreamer Soul has done, it works for him that way - but like I said that&#39;s not really what subliminal messaging is about. Lol, but whatever works  ::D:

----------


## The Dreamer Soul

> Hey,
> 
> I really didn&#39;t say to pay any conscious attention to the subliminal messages but...lol if it&#39;s working for you that way by all means go ahead and continue&#33;  The sublimal messages on the preset for Brain Bullet do have messages pertaining to achieving awareness within a dream, including ones about controlling. You can always edit the preset and add your own messages. Just make sure to keep them SHORT and POSITIVE. You may also try to use a different perspective instead of "I" use "You" - whichever works best for YOU. 
> Don&#39;t worry about that, lol. It happens on my computer too but it goes away as soon as you focus on a window other than the desktop or if you click on the desktop it&#39;ll go away too.
> Interesting how your subconscious is just picking up the messages about dream control rather than dream awareness and lucidity. Maybe you should try to edit out the ones about dream control and just keep in the ones about attaining lucidity?
> [/b]



I didn&#39;t mean I&#39;m trying to read them when they flash, or am (though unfortunately I catch a word or two while staring into the center of the visualization). I thought at some point you said to read the affirmations beforehand, just so you know what is going into your head. And if you didn&#39;t, that one post listed them. And I just happened to remember the omnipotence one XD

----------


## Sythix

> I didn&#39;t mean I&#39;m trying to read them when they flash, or am (though unfortunately I catch a word or two while staring into the center of the visualization). I thought at some point you said to read the affirmations beforehand, just so you know what is going into your head. And if you didn&#39;t, that one post listed them. And I just happened to remember the omnipotence one XD
> [/b]



Oh&#33;&#33; Yes, yes. Reading the affirmations before flashing them will help you build an acceptance consciously which will seep into the subconscious mind therefore allowing the subliminals to go in easier. Because, if you&#39;re just flashing subliminals and you don&#39;t know what they are... you might start to worry and this will cause your subconscious to create blocks. You don&#39;t want that. Subliminals that you are unaware of (like ones flashed in a movie or something) those have no choice but to go straight to the subconscious and your subconscious then acts upon it.

----------


## ZenVortex

Ran the following messages for about 5 hours a day for one week using Subliminal Blaster Pro during normal computer use.  Time = 0.02 seconds, Interval = 1 second.  Total messages per hour = 3,600.  Total messages per day = 18,000.  Total messages per week = 126,000.  No lucidity.  At first the messages were annoying, then I got used to them and consciously ignored them.

Vivid Dreams Tonight
Lucid Dreams Tonight
Realize Dreams Tonight
Awaken Dreams Tonight
Conscious Dreams Tonight
Recognize Dreams Tonight

----------


## rpgbilder

are you suposte to look at the computer screen as you go to sleep

----------


## Marvo

The point is to have to running, while you&#39;re listening to some trance relaxing music. You could do some surfing while having it running fx.

----------


## ZenVortex

126,000 subliminal messages in one week and no lucidity was a surprising result.  Maybe its necessary to do it for a longer period of time, perhaps a couple of weeks or more... The program itself is good, doesn&#39;t crash my computer, but the lack of results is surprising.  Anyone else tried this?

Perhaps a single message such as "Conscious Dreams Tonight" or "Conscious Dreaming Every Dream" would be better.  More concentrated.  The reason I prefer "conscious" over "lucid" is because "conscious" is something the mind does every day, whereas "lucid" is vague and doesn&#39;t really mean anything.

----------


## cidus

will any of this work on a Mac? I have a PC but can&#39;t download on my file (plus my computer is cramed full of other things.) Plus I think I&#39;ll be getting quite a few questions from my sister and parents... followed by about a month or two of being thought of as insane

----------


## Cutterkk

This is absolutely incredible&#33; Thanks so much for finding this stuff, I&#39;ll be sure to post any results I have.   ::content::

----------


## Indecent Exposure

I dont get this brian bullet thing,
i downloaded it from the link 
i dwnloaded the music track ive got tht
i dwnlaoded win.ra wotever tht is
and now wen i open brian bullet i get a page called brian bullet, (evaluation copy)
with file, command, tools, option and so on at the top,
I dont udnerstand how I&#39;m to use it
if someone could give a detailed explanation how to make it work?
Thank you
Imran

----------


## BohmaN

HI&#33;

Just a question, where should i fixate my eyes on the screen?? Because if i fixate them right where the words flash my consious mind attempts to read it and i unfortunately succeed due to that i&#39;m a good reader.

----------


## Sythix

> HI&#33;
> 
> Just a question, where should i fixate my eyes on the screen?? Because if i fixate them right where the words flash my consious mind attempts to read it and i unfortunately succeed due to that i&#39;m a good reader.
> [/b]




You should then put the option on to have it randomly flash on the screen, your subconscious will still pick it up like this way so it&#39;s okay as long as it&#39;s in your peripheral vision.  :smiley:

----------


## BohmaN

Okey, thanks&#33;

Just another question, I&#39;m from Sweden so should i translate the lines? I understand everything that they say but will it be easier if they are in Swedish, because i usually "dream in Swedish" ?  :tongue2:

----------


## Indecent Exposure

i have quite an urgent problem
could someone help
im using brain bullet but since i installed it its permanently on,
my brother and sister are now foinding it very irritating
i dont no how to change thje settings so i can pick when it is playing
currenlty it plays wenever the computer is on
could someone please explain ow to chage these settings?
when i first installed it it offered me a choice, for isntance, where i wanted it played, wot font, how to i go back to this pag and change these settings
Thank you
Imran

----------


## Zacco

Does it matter the frequency of how much it shows or how many messages appear at the same time?

----------


## Sythix

> Okey, thanks&#33;
> 
> Just another question, I&#39;m from Sweden so should i translate the lines? I understand everything that they say but will it be easier if they are in Swedish, because i usually "dream in Swedish" ? 
> [/b]



Yes you should probably translate it to your mother tongue, that would be beneficial.







> i have quite an urgent problem
> could someone help
> im using brain bullet but since i installed it its permanently on,
> my brother and sister are now foinding it very irritating
> i dont no how to change thje settings so i can pick when it is playing
> currenlty it plays wenever the computer is on
> could someone please explain ow to chage these settings?
> when i first installed it it offered me a choice, for isntance, where i wanted it played, wot font, how to i go back to this pag and change these settings
> Thank you
> ...



Hi, when you run BrainBullet at the top it says &#39;Settings&#39; click on it and go down to Start With Windows and click on it so the tick next to it is gone, that should solve your problem. If not, you can always go to start > run > type in &#39;msconfig&#39; without the quotations and go to startup tab on the window and unselect brainbullet from the list and apply.






> Does it matter the frequency of how much it shows or how many messages appear at the same time?
> [/b]



No, it doesn&#39;t matter.

----------


## Cutterkk

By using the program the night before, I had my fourth LD. I&#39;m so glad I found this program.

----------


## Shineenigma

This is great. I just have it on while I do stuff on the computer. It has just started to kick in. In the last week I have had 4 LDs on seperated days, each progressively better and longer. This thing is fantasic. Thankyou for showing me this software.

----------


## DrP3pp3r

What CD did you get this song from? I might buy it    ::wink::

----------


## Adepticus

I"m pretty excited about this one.  Looking forward to good results.  One thing I&#39;m going to try is playing the sublims while I watch anime.  I&#39;m consciously reading subtitles so I won&#39;t be at all focused on the sublims.

----------


## Adepticus

I havent noticed any changes 3 days later.  Has anyone tried different affirmations?  Like only using 5 or 6?

----------


## Marvo

I&#39;ve tried translating them to danish (I&#39;m a dane), but I don&#39;t think it changes much. If you can understand the affirmations, it should be no problem. So far, I haven&#39;t had any luck, but I guess that I didn&#39;t follow the procedure correctly. I&#39;ll start over from now  :smiley:

----------


## Adepticus

Been about 10 days now, I&#39;ve even run the brain bullet all day and have had 0 lucids.   :Sad:

----------


## Sythix

> Been about 10 days now, I&#39;ve even run the brain bullet all day and have had 0 lucids.  
> [/b]



I&#39;m sorry to hear, it won&#39;t work for everyone though. Remember everyone is different. Try to give it a rest for a few days and maybe come back to it, you may be just over-doing it. I added a new program called Logarithmic Spirals on the first post, you can play around with the settings of this program to enter a trance state where you can receive the subliminals even easier.

----------


## Kromoh

hey man just a question

should I translate the sentences to my mother language for better results, or do they have similar results



actually I think I should keep it in english, since all my LD readings so far have been in this luvly language, so I guess that it should wrok better... not sure though



anyways TYY for the tip, it has been doing wonders to my bad mood when I wake up... "I will wake up in a good mood"   ::bowdown::  


bear hugs

----------


## Super_Kal

other than that spiral one, does any others do the same trick?...


I don&#39;t have the latest Windows Media Viewer.

----------


## 360alex

> yeah this is what I&#39;ve been looking for. Subliminal messaging to deliberately influence your subconcious mind. 
> I posted a topic about this in the &#39;&#39;Dream Control&#39;&#39; board. I was wondering if I could use this *Subliminal messaging* technique *to Incubate* certain &#39;&#39;things&#39;&#39; into my *dreams* so that later I may recognise them *as dreamsigns* and gain *lucidity.* Interresting. Right now I&#39;m going to a friend to smoke a joint but I will defenitely try this out.
> Sythix, perhaps we could develop this technique further. I play and record alot of music with guitar, synthesizer and vocals. I want to record some truely entrancing music and send it to someone who could add theta brainwaves and such to it. Perhaps if we have some musicians on the board: Be it percussion, sitar, Didgeridoo, piano or whatever. If there are then perhaps we could each seperately record something suitable for an entrancing ambient lucid dream aid MP3 we could use eachother&#39;s beats and melodies to create a good ambient entrancing song to become in deep state of relaxation and stay focus:To Generate a good mood for entering a dream lucidly with.
> I&#39;m interrested in ambient music that really brings you in a certain mood. A focussed and clearminded mood to be precise. Some music just DOES that with you; It totally relaxes you and takes the 100.000 thoughts that usually fly through your head away so you can remain mentally undisturbed and focussed. Now this Focussed and undistracted mood would be a perfect mood for trying WILD. And even if you fail: if the music keeps playing on repeat you&#39;ll start hearing it in your dream when your in your last REMphase and you sleep lighter and are more sensible to external impulses ( The playing Lucid mantra music )
> So I&#39;m going to start a topic about this. I hope there are some musicians here on these boards.[/b]



hey man, i also do a lot of synth stuff.  check out my signature for the website.  i just finished a 30:00 theta wave sequence with Godlight&#39;s induction technique.. but i spaced out his script and added some echo and delay to his voice towards the end once trance is induced.  anyway, check out my stuff&#33;

----------


## amidreaming

Im totally intrigued by all this...i&#39;m going full steam ahead&#33;&#33;. I have downloaded all the things you suggested to help with LD, but i have one question...you suggest downloading and using the log spiral, also you say to use windows media player viewing the "chemical nova" screen, now which of these should i use? or is it down to personal preference?
Thanks for any info

----------


## AndyNZ

Hmmm I have just found this thread.

I have downloaded this bullet brain thing and will give that a try on its own just for starters.
Fingers crossed that it will help me in my quest to be able to LD.

I&#39;ll definitely post if there is a change.

----------


## skuruza

i am assuming that this is the best subliminal thing? i decided to give the subliminal message thing a try. so how long does it take on average to get a result and keep it permanently? can you get permanent results with this? is this just a quick fix for LD or does it actually have a thought through thing?

i will try it.

----------


## skuruza

ok, so i just tried it, and a little less than 10 minutes zoomed by. i do not know if i was in a trance though... i was looking at the spirals, and i had thoughts in my head. i could not read the flashing text. is that how it is supposed to be?

----------


## googaloo

Umm... I just checked out the old AND the new brain bullet... The old one had a virus and the new one had adware... I wouldn't recommend downloading this...

----------


## googaloo

Ok, I just downloaded the old brain bullet and the new and the old one has a virus and the new one has adware... I highly recommend that you do not download brain bullet

----------


## Souperman22

Could somebody Youtube this?

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

Second day. It's awesome. The spirals relax me along w/ the music.

----------


## Balder

> Okey, thanks!
> 
> Just another question, I'm from Sweden so should i translate the lines? I understand everything that they say but will it be easier if they are in Swedish, because i usually "dream in Swedish" ?



I am from Sweden too  ::D:  I translated all the sentences =)

----------


## astoe

For those of you interested in binaural beats and brainwave patterns I created an alternative background track. I am rather hard to get into trance, so I need a bit more stimulation than that provided by the track suggested in the original post. 

Maybe this is also the case for some other dreamers  :smiley: . You can download the mp3 here. 

Binaural Trance

The binaurals are in the Theta range of Brainwaves. The low one which sounds like a shamanic drumbeat is at 4,5Hz, which  seems to be a common frequency for falling into trance.

To get the binaural effect I suggest you use headphones. 

BTW, if you suffer epilepsy or stuff like that DO NOT use it, anyway, you know that. Also if you plan to distribute or use this file it would be great to let me know.

Enjoy  :boogie:

----------


## lucidattempter25

Just out of curiousity, I have Mindmaster, not Brain Bullet. Will that work just as well? :smiley:

----------


## Sinani201

Brain Bullet isn't working (the window opens up for a split second, then closes, probably windows 7 combatibility), but subliminal blaster is working. Windows Media Player crashes when I use chemicalnova, and the logithametic whatever program isn't installing properly. So the blaster is running, hopefully it'll work.

I also checked the insomnia box, because I have insomnia (hence my sig)

----------

